# Your Biggest Day



## UberOng (Jan 8, 2017)

17hr 300miles Los Angeles


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice! What is boost?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

This is a schlong swingin' contest if I ever saw one. Wooheee, here we go!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ato72543 said:


> Nice! What is boost?


Ubers fake surge to get drivers to drive in a particular area.

43 trips? Wow


----------



## Germany1992 (Jan 5, 2017)

Almost 200$ in Tampa area in 12 hours with barely any surge


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

UberOng said:


> 17hr 300miles Los Angeles


Impressive on the 17 hours. Your butt must have been feelin it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberOng said:


> 17hr 300miles Los Angeles


I have the three biggest days. The days my children were born. I win!!!


----------



## Germany1992 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ya you made more but I drive 5 hours less and barely had any surge . With surge I would of been close to 300


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Cavs parade, most of the pings were from me being home relaxing, lounging, sleep etc. UberSelect only account.


----------



## mani999 (Jan 27, 2017)

190$


----------



## Andeoh (Jan 28, 2017)

5 hours 220 mile trip from ohare with a 1.8 surge


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Andeoh said:


> 5 hours 220 mile trip from ohare with a 1.8 surge


Did you have dead miles? If so, cut your $/hr in half.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Marlan P. said:


> Cavs parade, most of the pings were from me being home relaxing, lounging, sleep etc. UberSelect only account.


The winner with an 11hr schlong.


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

See all drivers on x should upgrade to select ! Or suv .Grind hard on X until you qualify for a select car loan and bing your in .You can still take X calls but you will unlikely be working 17 hours to make that pay.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Xlady said:


> See all drivers on x should upgrade to select ! Or suv .Grind hard on X until you qualify for a select car loan and bing your in .You can still take X calls but you will unlikely be working 17 hours to make that pay.


Not necessarily. It depends on your market. Some markets arent very busy for select rides.

I would rather drive x with a paid off car then get a select car with a monthly payment.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Depends on the market, I pick up alot of wealthy people by living near wealthy areas and I can say numerous times I have recieved $100 tips I don'r drive full time but I still manage to make atleast my car payment every week, not including tips. 4 weeks in a month, not too bad.


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

I live in San Diego .All the posts of great earnings seem to be select or suv drivers .It just seem like there is more money there ?


----------



## Germany1992 (Jan 5, 2017)

Had a good gasperillla day 
Biggest day so far 
Def worth it


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeah that seems to be rare numbers to see on x . I noticed NY and LA are making drivers on black platform and XL keep a 4.9 rating or put on select or X .That says something .They need more select suv drivers ? They have too many ublack drivers ? Too many ublack XL drivers ? It says something not sure what but select may get slower .Never buy a car for uber seem sound advice .


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

wow 14 hrs 31 trips ...$12 per trip. thats hard work


----------



## melissamckey49 (Jan 30, 2017)

NYE $239.45 plus $100 bonus for hitting 50 rides that night.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

BEST 24 Hr period
20 hours 1 surge 2x
$1,000 some change 10/2014
best 3 day weekend 42 hours
$1680 6/2014
Best 4 day guarantee 50 hours $2500 7/2015


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Over/Uber said:


> Did you have dead miles? If so, cut your $/hr in half.


Dead miles with the right vehicle = no income tax!!! 
Dead miles is a term used by a want a be


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Like a year ago ~360.


----------



## Videopd (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Let's Ride (Feb 1, 2017)

WOW !!


----------



## Germany1992 (Jan 5, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> wow 14 hrs 31 trips ...$12 per trip. thats hard work


Ya it sure was believe me


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Videopd said:


> View attachment 94004
> View attachment 94004


That's a lot of miles on the car with so little surge.


----------

